
Ethereum is winning So far picked by more than 55% of all ICO projects - cryptomatics
https://blog.icowatchlist.com/ico-market-research-leading-blockchain-platforms-2017/
======
CryptoPunk
I believe it's far more than 56%. The data they're looking at appears to come
from here:

[https://tokenmarket.net/blockchain/](https://tokenmarket.net/blockchain/)

But some of the projects listed as being on the 'blockchain' (the category for
projects using independent blockchains) platform held/are-holding their token
sale on Ethereum, like Nimiq:

[https://tokenmarket.net/blockchain/blockchain/assets/nimiq-n...](https://tokenmarket.net/blockchain/blockchain/assets/nimiq-
network/)

and Decentraland:

[https://tokenmarket.net/blockchain/blockchain/assets/decentr...](https://tokenmarket.net/blockchain/blockchain/assets/decentraland/)

Nimiq is planning on launching its own blockchain and native cryptocurrency
that its ERC20 Ethereum-based tokens will be converted to, but until then, its
token is tradeable on Ethereum. In the Decentraland case, they will create
their own blockchain, but it will interoperate with Ethereum, and their ERC20
token will permanently remain on Ethereum.

